# Wie lange braucht ein Chiller bzw. Durchlaufkühler bis er kalt ist?



## B-A-N-G-E-R (29. Januar 2014)

*Wie lange braucht ein Chiller bzw. Durchlaufkühler bis er kalt ist?*

Hey Leute da mir langsam die Upgrade Möglichkeiten meines PC´s ausgehen habe ich mir gedacht ein Chiller zu holen. Nur meine Frage muss ich den permanent laufen lassen oder kühlt der nach Start in sagen wir mal 15 Min.?
Um das gute Stück gehts:
Durchlaufkühler Hailea Ultra Titan 200 (HC150=165Watt Kälteleis


----------



## Stox (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wie lange braucht ein Chiller bzw. Durchlaufkühler bis er kalt ist?*

So wie ich das verstanden habe, kühlt er dein Wasser auf die eingestellte Temp herunter. Wenn es sich wieder erwärmt schaltet er sich wieder ein und kühlt es wieder herunter. Im grunde wie ein Kühlschrank. Beim Aquarium hat man mehr Wasser und sobald das auf die Temperatur X°C gekühlt wurde, dauert es ja einige Zeit bis es wieder warm geworden ist. Beim PC (geringe Wassermenge und einige Watt an Wärmeleistung, die in das Wasser abgegeben werden) könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass er sehr oft anspringt/läuft.

Aber wirklich Erfahrung habe ich damit nicht


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wie lange braucht ein Chiller bzw. Durchlaufkühler bis er kalt ist?*

Ich meine eigentlich ob ich den immer an haben muss oder obs reicht den anzumachen wenn ich den pc anmache


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wie lange braucht ein Chiller bzw. Durchlaufkühler bis er kalt ist?*

Bitte beachtet mal, dass der verlinkte Kühler eine Kälteleistung von 165W maximal bringt, jeder moderne PC (und besonders Spiele-PCs) aber deutlich mehr Abwärme produzieren - sprich wenn das Ding im Kühlkreislauf einer WaKü drin wäre würde er selbst wenn er die ganze Zeit druchläuft das Wasser niemals auf die gewünschte Temperatur kühlen können - jede schnellere Grafikkarte erwärmt das Wasser schneller als das Ding da es kühlen könnte. 

Ausnahme: Du hast da Literweise Wasser drin das das Teil runterkühlt und du schaltest DANN erst den PC ein - dann dauerts eben eine Weile bis das Wasser wieder hochgeheizt ist.

Natürlich kann man sowas mit etwas Aufwand "unterstützend" zu normalen Radiatoren verwenden aber mal ehrlich - das steht in keinem Verhältnis. 165W bekommste mit nem 240er Radi auch ohne den Krachkoffer und Stromverbrauch ohne Ende abgeführt und ob dein Kreislaufwasser am Ende 25 oder 35°C hat ist für den PC auch wöllig wurscht.


----------



## Stox (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wie lange braucht ein Chiller bzw. Durchlaufkühler bis er kalt ist?*

Achso. Nee, ich denke, das Wasser im WaKü-Kreis bekommt er, sofern er groß genug Ausgelegt ist, auch Kühl wenn Du ihn erst anmachst, wenn der PC läuft ^^


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wie lange braucht ein Chiller bzw. Durchlaufkühler bis er kalt ist?*

"Wenn er groß genug ausgelegt ist" - das ist das Stichwort.

Bei einem Standard-Spiele-PC der flott ist (4570K + GTX770 beispielsweise) müsste das Ding mindestens 300W Kühlleistung bringen um die gewünschte Wassertemperatur halten zu können.

Falls das alles so gemeint war "wie lange braucht das Gerät um x Liter Wasser runterzukühlen" - das kann ich dir dank passendem Beruf wenn du willst ausrechnen/überschlagen wenn die Spezifikationen des Kreislaufs (Kühlleistung des Gerätes, Wassermenge, Raumtemperatur, Zieltemperatur des Wassers, Hardwarekomponenten die dran hängen) bekannt sind.


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wie lange braucht ein Chiller bzw. Durchlaufkühler bis er kalt ist?*

Ja hab da wohl ein zu kleinen rausgesucht. Aber bei dem zum beispiel :Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Durchlaufkühler Hailea Ultra Titan 500 (HC300=395Watt Kälteleistung) Durchlaufkühler Hailea Ultra Titan 500 (HC300=395Watt Kälteleistung) 37007
Wie ist das gemeint: Stromaufnahme 190W, Stromverbrauch 414W?
Bei 400Watt Verbrauch wäre das ding für mich dann eh gegessen, dann lieber traditionell


----------



## Stox (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wie lange braucht ein Chiller bzw. Durchlaufkühler bis er kalt ist?*

In die Rechnung müsste dann aber auch die vorhanden WaKü Warmabgabe mit einfließen. Er muss ja nicht die komplette Abwärme der CPU/GPU kühlen. Sondern "nur" das, was die Radiatoren nicht abführen können.
Also wenn man annimmt, dass die vorhandene WaKü die normale Verlustleistung "wegschafft" müsste der 'Kühlschrank' gar nicht mehr so groß sein. 
Oder sehe ich das falsch? 

Ob sich das nun lohnt. Die Anschaffungskosten und die Stromkosten sind nicht gerade gering, das steht auf einem anderen Blatt


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wie lange braucht ein Chiller bzw. Durchlaufkühler bis er kalt ist?*



B-A-N-G-E-R schrieb:


> Wie ist das gemeint: Stromaufnahme 190W, Stromverbrauch 414W?


 
Das Ding verbraucht 414W Strom im Betrieb und erzeugt dabei angeblich 395W Kälteleistung. Das entspräche einem sehr hohen Wirkungsgrad von >95% - wäre mal zu eruieren mit welchem Prozess die das da machen (wollen). 



Stox schrieb:


> In die Rechnung müsste dann aber auch die vorhanden  WaKü Warmabgabe mit einfließen. Er muss ja nicht die komplette Abwärme  der CPU/GPU kühlen. Sondern "nur" das, was die Radiatoren nicht abführen  können.
> Also wenn man annimmt, dass die vorhandene WaKü die normale  Verlustleistung "wegschafft" müsste der 'Kühlschrank' gar nicht mehr so  groß sein.
> Oder sehe ich das falsch?


 
Das siehst du richtig. Die Rechnung wird in dem Falle aber sehr kompliziert da die Wärmeabgabe der Radiatoren von der Temperatur des Wassers abhängt, letztere aber von der Kühlleistung und Einstellung der Kältemaschine. Sprich je mehr Leistung die Kältemaschine aht desto weniger Wärme führen die Radiatoren ab - im Extremfall (wenn das Wasser kälter ist als die Raumtemperatur) würden die Radiatoren sogar Wärme aufnehmen und das Zimmer kühlen!

Glaub mir, das willste nicht rechnen (geht auch gar nicht hinreichend genau ohne wirklich jeden Furz zu vermessen und einzubeziehen)...


----------



## MaxRink (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wie lange braucht ein Chiller bzw. Durchlaufkühler bis er kalt ist?*

Dann lieber sowas: B10T
Dazu nen richtigen,  großen Kältekompressor.
Und statt Wasser Silikonöl in den Kreislauf.


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wie lange braucht ein Chiller bzw. Durchlaufkühler bis er kalt ist?*

Oder guten alten Alk


----------



## MaxRink (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wie lange braucht ein Chiller bzw. Durchlaufkühler bis er kalt ist?*

Nun ja, mein Vorschlag besteht daraus, den Kältekreislauf eines Gefriertrockners in einen PC zu stecken


----------



## Thoriig (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wie lange braucht ein Chiller bzw. Durchlaufkühler bis er kalt ist?*

Einfaches öko-Tuning:

10 l Eimer, passendes Kupferrohr spiralförmig wickeln und in den Wakükreislauf einbinden. Kupferspirale in den Eimer, Eimer mit Kühlakkus auffüllen, Rest Wasser.

Fertig ist der öko-Turbocooler. Genügend Akkus draussen auf dem Balkong lagern und ggf tauschen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wie lange braucht ein Chiller bzw. Durchlaufkühler bis er kalt ist?*

*Thread wurde ins passende Forum verschoben*




B-A-N-G-E-R schrieb:


> Ich meine eigentlich ob ich den immer an haben muss oder obs reicht den anzumachen wenn ich den pc anmache



Du solltest ihn eine gewisse Zeit vor dem Übertakten einschalten, damit das Wasser runtergekühlt werden kann.
Bei 165 W Kälteleistung sollte er 1,5 l in ungefähr 5 Minuten um 10 K abkühlen (wenn nicht nachgeheizt wird). Allerdings wird diese maixmale Förderleistung nur bei einer Temperaturdifferenz von 0 K erreicht und sinkt stark ab, je weiter man unter Raumtemperatur kommt.




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man sowas mit etwas Aufwand "unterstützend" zu normalen Radiatoren verwenden



Kann man nicht bzw. es bringt dann nur unwesentlich mehr, als ein normaler Radiator gleicher Oberfläche, der einen Bruchteil der Kosten, einen Bruchteil des Lärms und einen Bruchteil des Stromverbrauchs eines Chillers verursacht und auch nur einen Teil des Platzes braucht. Wenn man einen Chiller zweckgemäß einsetzt, um unter Raumtemperatur zu kühlen, würde ein zusätzlicher herkömmlicher Radiator im Kreislauf als Wärmequelle dienen, in dem das Wasser mittels Umgebungsluft auf Raumtemperatur aufgewärmt wird.




Thoriig schrieb:


> Einfaches öko-Tuning:
> 
> 10 l Eimer, passendes Kupferrohr spiralförmig wickeln und in den Wakükreislauf einbinden. Kupferspirale in den Eimer, Eimer mit Kühlakkus auffüllen, Rest Wasser.
> 
> Fertig ist der öko-Turbocooler. Genügend Akkus draussen auf dem Balkong lagern und ggf tauschen.


 
Man kann auch einfach die Spriale auf den Balkon legen oder, wenn man eine größere Temperaturreserve will, einfach ein Fass aufstellen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wie lange braucht ein Chiller bzw. Durchlaufkühler bis er kalt ist?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn man einen Chiller zweckgemäß einsetzt, um unter Raumtemperatur zu kühlen, würde ein zusätzlicher herkömmlicher Radiator im Kreislauf als Wärmequelle dienen, in dem das Wasser mittels Umgebungsluft auf Raumtemperatur aufgewärmt wird.


 
Stimmt, hatte ich in Post #9 ja auch schon angemerkt.

Es ging mir nur darum dass es theoretisch schon möglich ist dass das Teil unterstützend wirkt auch wenns aus von dir genannten Gründen sicherlich schwachsinnig ist es so einzurichten.

Das einzige Szenario bei dem sowas tatsächlich einen (zweifelhaften) Mehrwert hätte wäre wenn die Wassertemperatur gerade auf oder knapp um die Raumtemperatur gehalten werden könnte durch den Chiller, da dann die normalen Radis wegen fehlendem Temperaturdelta quasi keine Funktion mehr haben außer den Leitungswiderstand zu erhöhen. Da so ein Szenario aber technisch gesehen keinerlei Vorteile hat gegenüber einer normalen WaKü ist das nur Gedankenspielerei. 


Fällt mir ein @"Fass aufstellen": Hatten wir nicht mal nen User vor längerer zeit hier der sein Aquarium als AGB genutzt hat? Wenn du 150 Liter Wasser im Kreislauf hast kannste dir die Radis bei normalem Spielverhalten (also nicht 24/7) ganz sparen... da brauchste bei 300W Spieleleistung schon rund 3 Stunden für 5°C mehr im Becken.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wie lange braucht ein Chiller bzw. Durchlaufkühler bis er kalt ist?*

"knapp über der Raumtemperatur" macht eine Kombination auch keinen Sinn, weil die Radiatoren dann eben nichts bringen 
Entweder hat man eine Temperaturdifferenz, bei der Radiatoren kosteneffizienter arbeiten können (ich schätze mal ab 1 K), oder man möchte eine, bei der ein Chiller effizienter/die einzige Option ist. Aber für beides zeitgleich bräuchte man einen sehr großen Temperaturgradienten im Kreislauf, bei dem man dass man das Wasser nach den Radiatoren noch einmal runterkühlt. Dafür bräuchte man aber umgekehrt einen so geringen Durchfluss (<15 l/h würde ich mal ansetzen), dass von guter Kühlleistung sowieso keine Rede mehr sein könnte und eine stärkere Pumpe mehr bringen würde, als ein Chiller. (Umgekehrt könnte man gleichbleibenden Durchfluss die Heizleistung enorm erhöhen. Aber ein Chiller für Abwärme im kW Bereich wäre so teuer, dass es wieder sinnvoller wäre, zwischen die extrem vielen Komponenten/die Teile des Clusters ein paar Mora zwischenzuschalten)

Wir hatten mal jemand, der sein Aquarium über einen Wärmetauscher von der Wakü hat beheizen lassen.
Für länger genutzte Systeme sind solche Lösugnen aber nicht wirklich geeignet - es dauert zwar lange, bis so große Wassermengen warm werden, aber mangels Oberfläche dauert es dann noch länger, bis sie wieder kalt werden. Wer nur 1-2 Stunden am Tag (oder, bei sehr großen Volumen: Ein Dutzend Stunden in der Woche) zockt, der kann mit so etwas glücklich werden - aber die Zeit, als Fasskühlungen alleine ausreichten, sind imho vorbei.


----------



## MayhemAUT (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie lange braucht ein Chiller bzw. Durchlaufkühler bis er kalt ist?*

Also meiner Erfahrung nach wird in dem Chiller ein Hubkolbenverdichter sein. Die Watt geben den Stromverbrauch an. Die Kälteleistung liegt, dank der Physik  bei 2x - 2,5x. Je nachdem wie warm das Kaltemittel zum Verdichter zurück kommt.


----------



## General Quicksilver (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie lange braucht ein Chiller bzw. Durchlaufkühler bis er kalt ist?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das Ding verbraucht 414W Strom im Betrieb und erzeugt dabei angeblich 395W Kälteleistung. Das entspräche einem sehr hohen Wirkungsgrad von >95% - wäre mal zu eruieren mit welchem Prozess die das da machen (wollen).



Nicht ganz. Es handelt sich um eine Wärmepumpe, diese muss zur Berechnung des Weikungsgrades anders betrachtet werden: die aufgenommene Energie setzt sich aus der elektrischen Energie + der thermischen Energie zusammen (414 W elektrisch + 395 W thermisch [= 799 W gesammt]) und die abgegebne besteht aus der thermich abgegebenen Energie minus Verlusten (Strömungswiderstand, Isolationsverluste, erzeugte ungenutze Magnetfelder, Wärmeentwicklung im Kompressor usw.). Wenn nun aber nur die Kälteleistung (= thermisch aufgenommene Energie) durch die elektrisch Leistung geteilt wird erreichst du unterumständen mit einer Wärmepumpe sogar scheinbar einen Wirkungsgrad großer 1. Jedoch bezieht sich die Berechnung auf die Falsche Annahme, das die elektisch aufgenommene Energie die einzige Energiequelle der Wärmekraftmaschine ist und das die Kälteleistung die verrichtete Arbeitsleistung wäre. Richtigerweise setzt sich die aufgenommene Energie aus der aufgenommenen Wärmeemnge + der elektrischen Energie zusammen und die Arbeitsleistung aus der abgegebenen Wärmeenergie. Wenn dann Arbeitsleistung durch aufgenommene Energie geteilt wird, kommt wieder der richtige Wert kleiner 1 heraus.... 
Die 190 W beziehen sich auf einen Wert, den der Hersteller angibt, der sich wiederum darauf bezieht, das der verlinkte Durchlaufkühler in einem 100 bis 400l Aquarium die Wassertemperatur auf 20°C hält und dadurch nicht durchgängig läuft, sondern nur gelegentlcih, was im Mittel zu dem genannten Stromverbrauch führt.


----------

